# Best Small Square Baler



## Mlarkin (Jul 25, 2015)

What is everyone's opinion on the best small square baler? I grew up with a JD 336 that has always done well, especially since most of our hay went to our own dairy. Now that the dairy operation was sold, the hay has become more of a custom operation. Looking for opinion(pros and cons) to those experienced with other balers. Currently we are looking at the JD 348, Hesston 1840 inline, and the NH BC5070 hayliner. Give me some thoughts please!


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

There's a lot of favor toward the online balers around here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

All three are good. The best one is the one YOU decide to buy. Let's keep the peace.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mlarkin said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the best small square baler? I grew up with a JD 336 that has always done well, especially since most of our hay went to our own dairy. Now that the dairy operation was sold, the hay has become more of a custom operation. Looking for opinion(pros and cons) to those experienced with other balers. Currently we are looking at the JD 348, Hesston 1840 inline, and the NH BC5070 hayliner. Give me some thoughts please!


My opin.....Hesston but you know the best one is the one that puts it in a package to resale in the cheapest possible manner. That includes purchase price, parts and repairs. Hth


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 336 an 348, I like them both but would love to try an inline from all the positive feedback on them.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a 1839 MF. Love it. Had New Holland balers since grandpa bought the first 77 NH in town. I would never go back to a side pull, except I miss the being able to watch the windrow fed into the baler.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

All three are great balers with their own advantages......you will have to decide which one best suits your needs. From what I hear the 1840 and 5070 are going to be a little higher in capacity than the 348. The 5070 will be the highest capacity and you will probably be able to push a little more hay through it per hour over the 1840 but that can come at the cost of a more inconsistent bale size when over feeding. The 1840 is supposed to be the most forgiving of an inconsistent windrow and still be able to make a consistent bale. I have a 5070 hayliner and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

If resale is important to you - around here, any used Hesston equipment (baler, mower conditioner, you name it.) seems to sell immediately while a used New Holland or John Deere will sit on the market for months.

Gary


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Wait a minute -- is someone implying that somebody besides Hesston makes a square baler?


----------



## Mlarkin (Jul 25, 2015)

Resale isn't very important. I'm curious about the "less flake" more dense bale of the hesston. Hesston was my favorite, but the fact that an inline cuts and makes bales a little different has me curious.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

When I do knotter clinics, I usually open up by telling the attendees that "as long as its giving you what you are after out the back end, it is a good baler". Doesn't matter the color or brand. That being said, they all have their strong points and what I have heard and learned from experience is New Holland probably has the heaviest duty baler on the market, Hesston or Agco probably has the most convenient baler on the market and John Deere probably has the best supported baler on the market. They all will give trouble from time to time, doesn't matter what color. I have worked on them all and my humble opinion is the Deere is the easiest to work on. 3 plunger head bearings on a JD as opposed to 7 or 9 on the others. I could go on, but you get the point. Support and simplicity. I wouldn't be afraid to own any of the brands, but when it comes to ease of maintenance and dealer support I would prefer JD.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> When I do knotter clinics, I usually open up by telling the attendees that "as long as its giving you what you are after out the back end, it is a good baler". Doesn't matter the color or brand. That being said, they all have their strong points and what I have heard and learned from experience is New Holland probably has the heaviest duty baler on the market, Hesston or Agco probably has the most convenient baler on the market and John Deere probably has the best supported baler on the market. They all will give trouble from time to time, doesn't matter what color. I have worked on them all and my humble opinion is the Deere is the easiest to work on. 3 plunger head bearings on a JD as opposed to 7 or 9 on the others. I could go on, but you get the point. Support and simplicity. I wouldn't be afraid to own any of the brands, but when it comes to ease of maintenance and dealer support I would prefer JD.


I doubt that is the case HERE. Here, green dealers cater to either lawn mowers or row croppers. Not so much in between.

Dealer support is a good point. Which dealer do you like?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't own a John Deere, but I would echo Bazooka's post on dealer support(nationwide).

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, that's where mother Deere has always excelled......its possible that the parts dept doesn't have it in stock, but they'll have it first thing in the a.m.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Yup, that's where mother Deere has always excelled......its possible that the parts dept doesn't have it in stock, but they'll have it first thing in the a.m.


It's not hard to stock parts when you've been selling the exact same baler for 30 years


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

We have upgraded this year to a new to us NH 575 is is a terrific baler makes. Nice bale and it will eat hay....... The only issue is if windrow thins out a bit in places( which we all know they will) it will very in length which isn't a huge issue as we bale with forage king bale baskets and a slightly shorter bale works better in them from our experience ( less breakage only one this year )


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> It's not hard to stock parts when you've been selling the exact same baler for 30 years


No need to change what ain't broke.......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> It's not hard to stock parts when you've been selling the exact same baler for 30 years


Make no mistake....JD parts and parts supply is unsurpassed in Ag.....It doesn't matter if it is a 30 year production piece or a 5 year production piece....nothing runs like a Deere as far as part supply is concerned.....no wink needed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I swear some of these topics are posted just to create the HayTalk version of Bull Run.

Not saying that's what the original poster did here, just some in general. Deere, NH, or Hesston. If they weren't that great, they wouldn't still be selling them....


----------



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

i have only used two small balers 14t and s-69 . I must say I like the s-69 better. Preference is towards the new Holland being I have a dealer within minutes from me,


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Born2ride, you should try some newer balers if you get a chance, both brands have come a long ways in 60 years!


----------



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Born2ride, you should try some newer balers if you get a chance, both brands have come a long ways in 60 years!


Lmao yeah I am sure! That would cost money !


----------



## 3Dodge (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a GEHL 3250 (Massey Ferguson MF128) baler. It Has served me well over the years but is wearing out and I can't find "sure tie" knotter parts anymore. My Case IH Dealer wants me to buy a CASE 540 Baler (made by NEW HOLLAND). I can't find out what the case is comparable to in the NEW HOLLAND Baler. Anyone Know? I'm kind of intrigued now about the HESTON also after reading about it here. Who makes it? Are the knotters the same as NEW HOLLAND? I used a NEW HOLLAND 326 HIGH CAPACITY Baler while working on the GEHL this summer and am very impressed with the ability it has to eat hay and the very few broken bales it spit out. I do horse hay with a kicker and my rows vary in density but as long as I match my speed to the row density that 326 seems to keep the bales pretty uniform. I tried to Buy it but the owner won't sell. I'm afraid to buy one that I can't try or at least see because they have some age on them and who knows how many bales have gone through them. -- Sorry for the rambling. I've already learned a lot just from reading the previous replies. Sure would be grateful if you would clear up my questions.- - - - 3Dodge


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

i would also look at the 16 x 18 balers if selling hay per ton is your business the New Holland 5080 is a great baler and will run all the hay through you can put in a row


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

16x18 are not popular in the East.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

3Dodge said:


> I have a GEHL 3250 (Massey Ferguson MF128) baler. It Has served me well over the years but is wearing out and I can't find "sure tie" knotter parts anymore. My Case IH Dealer wants me to buy a CASE 540 Baler (made by NEW HOLLAND). I can't find out what the case is comparable to in the NEW HOLLAND Baler. Anyone Know? I'm kind of intrigued now about the HESTON also after reading about it here. Who makes it? Are the knotters the same as NEW HOLLAND? I used a NEW HOLLAND 326 HIGH CAPACITY Baler while working on the GEHL this summer and am very impressed with the ability it has to eat hay and the very few broken bales it spit out. I do horse hay with a kicker and my rows vary in density but as long as I match my speed to the row density that 326 seems to keep the bales pretty uniform. I tried to Buy it but the owner won't sell. I'm afraid to buy one that I can't try or at least see because they have some age on them and who knows how many bales have gone through them. -- Sorry for the rambling. I've already learned a lot just from reading the previous replies. Sure would be grateful if you would clear up my questions.- - - - 3Dodge


Finding "sure tie" knotter parts and working on them is about as easy as putting socks on a rooster.


----------



## FiveRow (Aug 13, 2010)

A Case 540 is the same as a NH 5070.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

abhoerr said:


> A Case 540 is the same as a NH 5070.


Or a 575. Going to need to know the year.


----------



## 1oldphart (Aug 20, 2014)

Guess I'm an oddball, I like my freeman 3 twine small square baler. I have never broken anything I couldn't go to my shop and make. at this rate it will outlive me...paul


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Born2ride, you should try some newer balers if you get a chance, both brands have come a long ways in 60 years!


Those old balers are not tin cans like these newer New Holland 575's or Deere 348's or MF 1839's.... 

Gotta find a way to wear them out first.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> Those old balers are not tin cans like these newer New Holland 575's or Deere 348's or MF 1839's....
> Gotta find a way to wear them out first.....
> 
> 
> ...


 There's nothing tin can about my NH 5070 nor the MF 1837 that I have been around......darn good balers that with proper care I have no doubt they could last as long as the old balers you are talking about.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> There's nothing tin can about my NH 5070 nor the MF 1837 that I have been around......darn good balers that with proper care I have no doubt they could last as long as the old balers you are talking about.


I agree, they may have lightened them up along the way but in areas that could be lightened up, sheet metal mostly......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....and all three make a nicer looking bale than what I saw in the pic....so I wouldn't be crowing too loud.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Just makin' a little funny guys.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> Just makin' a little funny guys.....


Like talkin' about our women....treadin' on thin ice. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> Just makin' a little funny guys.....


I do appreciate seeing that older equipment work, nice looking tractor and baler......


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I do appreciate seeing that older equipment work, nice looking tractor and baler......


The tractor and baler look a match. Change to a 5070 and the horse in front would have to be changed too. As always you gotta work with what you have and leeave 96 has kept them doing what they were made for and looking great too.


----------

